# Dog Sitting



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody use dog sitting companies? The ones where you leave your dog at their house while you go away?

We have used one in the past and find them very good, however, the company we used has closed down. We are now looking for another company and are looking for recommendations. We live in Kent.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Tony I have sent you a PM


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

I live in Wales and my friend looks after dogs for a company called Barking Mad. The company are nationwide but I don't know where your nearest contact would be.

http://www.barkingmad.uk.com/index.html

The 'host' is 'vetted' by the Barking Mad organisation before they are allow to take in any dogs and care is used to ensure the dog is placed in an environment suitable to the needs of your pet. I don't believe they are the cheapest option but I know that dogs placed with my friend couldn't have a better place to stay. As I have a cat and no dogs I could not comment on personal experience but I am confident that if my friend is an example of their hosts then the service could not be any better. You only get what you pay for in this world too in my experience.

I pay £6 per night for my cat to stay in a cattery and I know that he is well looked after and enjoys staying there despite being quite pampered at home. Hope this information helps you in your search and your dog has lots of happy holidays too.
Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>This one< was recommended to me but I would think the quality of care will be very dependent on who the local rep is?

peedee


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Dog sitting sounds like it would be pretty expensive...anyone have any idea the average weekly cost if they stay in our house? Or if they go to their home?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When we ceased full timing I signed up to work for one of these companies. They said I would have to have an interview etc which I fully expected. 

Received a phone call a few days later and was sent on an assignment to a house to care for three dogs, two cats and two horses. One of the dogs a serious medical condition.
More assignments followed and they had never even met me! They did not ask me to get a CRB check either :roll: 

I once was sent to a kennels to take over from the sitter who had been badly bitten. It turned out the sitter had no experience of kennel work and had tried to befriend two pub guard dogs while she had someone's pet collie with her. The collie got badly bitten too 8O The pub guard dogs were in a kennel at the time 8O


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

We've used Barking Mad for about 5 years (& please bear in mind I'm the most over protective dog owner you're likely to meet :wink: )
We've had nothing but good experiences. We normally get a letter & some photo's from the hosts & we know that Pushka is having a great time. They do an initial requirements assessment (in our case, not let off the lead in open area's, secure fences, measure out her food etc) & then they are bound to make sure that's where she goes. For the last three years she's gone to the same retired couple of Hillwalking loons - who try & take her for a minimum of 6 miles a day.
When Pushka sees the Barking Mad chap in his bright red uniform she goes loopy - last time she tried to jump thorugh his car window she was so keen to be gone. By comparison kennels look like a jail to me.


----------

